# Is the 26er really "dead"?



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

The reason I'm asking this is... I ride a 29er and have been for 2 years now. I loved riding my hard tail Giant 29er for xc/cross country but had come to the realization that it's too much for my 5"3', 106 lbs. frame and decided I should upgrade to a full squish this season. I work at an outdoor company that gets me prodeal benefits on some new bikes. I recently came across the 2013 Cannondale Scarlet 1 that I can get on closeout for super cheap. Note--that this is a $3600 bike at close to 50% off. But my husband is discouraging me from getting it because he says 26ers are "dead" and will likely fade away into oblivion in a year or so. This is apparent with the big named brands (i.e. Giant) going the 27.5/29er direction and totally doing away with the 26er in their fleet for 2014. The other brands, he says will likely follow suit which will make the 26er a least desirable buy, hence, a bad investment.

I, personally, do not mind riding a 26er. I like the feel and their snappy maneuverability. I've tried 27.5s and I hardly noticed the difference between that and 26er bikes. Since, I am a smaller rider I tend to fit in more women's specific geometry and prefer the women's bikes over men's. I do feel that women's lines are not outfitted as well as men's bikes. Other than Julianas and (Liv)Giants, most women's bikes have lower end components for the price. 

Just wondering what women riders think about this. Any thoughts???


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dead as in can't get any parts by 2015? That's ridiculous. Most of the lbs guys I know believe that 26 IS going away. I think it takes years for something to be truly "dead". If you buy a 26 this year, I think you'll still be able to get parts 5 years from now and that is what matters, right?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

8 speed cassettes have been dead since 1998 or so, but you can still buy them. 

I hope 26 isn't dead, but it might be. Or it might just take a leave of absence for a couple of years and then make a surprise comeback (more likely I think). 

The only 26er specific components are tires, rims and tubes anyway. And they will remain available for a long time to come. 

Also remember that a lot of 26er frames are compatible with 27.5 wheels. 

I think especially for women and smaller humanoids in general, a 26er makes perfect sense.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

While the mainstream of top end may not be trending for 26er,, I would call it a stretch to say they would be fully displaced from the market support. Other than rims and tires the only support items that would need replacement in the near future, unless you are really hard on stuff, are not size specific. All of mine are 26" and een an old 27" and there is little concern to me tha they are going to be unsustainable in any reasonable amount of time.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I totally agree that the parts will still be there regardless of the marketability of 26ers in the next few years. I'm just concerned that buying a 26er now when the technology for 27.5s and 29ers are around as an option, would be a bad choice.

Between choosing a 26er that's fully tricked with awesome components and a 27.5 bike that's mediocre, what would you choose? Specifically between these two:

https://www.scott-sports.com/global/en/products/234193006/SCOTT-Contessa-Spark-700-Bike/

SCARLET 1 - Scarlet - Full Suspension - Women's - Bikes - 2013

Judging the bikes from a pure investment standpoint based on componentry, which one's better?


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

The scott looks more average in spec while the scarlett seems a little more tweaked in places. The ultimate choice is feel since those are in fact very comparable steeds.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

TikiGoddess said:


> Thanks for your input. I totally agree that the parts will still be there regardless of the marketability of 26ers in the next few years. I'm just concerned that buying a 26er now when the technology for 27.5s and 29ers are around as an option, would be a bad choice.
> 
> Between choosing a 26er that's fully tricked with awesome components and a 27.5 bike that's mediocre, what would you choose? Specifically between these two:
> 
> ...


Spec wise they are not that different. 
I think the Cannondale is probably cooler.

Investment wise, I agree a 27.5er will probably have a larger resale market.
Ride wise, its whichever you prefer.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Resale price is only important if you are planning on selling it.There will always be smaller people looking for bikes that fit.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you tried the Spark? It has a pretty high stand over (30.3" for a small vs. 28.5" for the Scarlet). I have the mens (unisex?) version, but I'm also 5'9".

I'd go with the 26 in this circumstance. I really hope the 26er doesn't die. I think there will always be "need" or a "want" for a smaller wheel from smaller women.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

I've tried both the stand over didn't feel any different actually. I cleared the scott in a small pretty easily. The Scarlet felt a little bigger (and burlier) than the scott. The scott also feels lighter but I feel shortchanged with the componentry. It does not even come with a thru axel fork. With men's bikes that sell at that price point you often get the thru axel fork and somewhat better components. Assuming I can get both at the same price, it seems to me that the scott only has it's 27.5 wheels going for it over the scarlet that has far better components. 

You all have good points-- 26ers have been around for longer than other wheel sizes. I don't really think it will go away (totally) maybe it would be less popular for newbies that want the "best" and newest out there but at the end of the day it boils down to what works for the individual rider. In my case, I prefer the maneuverability and fun-nes of smaller wheels. The 29er is great for rolling over stuff and it really does not take much skill to do that.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I put together a 27.5 Flux as an engineering/experiment to see if it rode as well as my 5 Spot. 120 mm larger wheels, lighter weight vs. the 140+ mm easier to turn wheels (lighter wheels), slightly heavier overall bike. In the end, I can say yes the Flux is better than the 5 Spot because of the DW design and a bit lighter. However, did my 5 Spot instantly become junk, outdated, obsolete, hard to get parts for? Nope, that bike still rips and is as good as before. 

Bottom line, get what you want and feels nice for riding the kind of riding you do. It's your bike. 26 is not dead. In fact, with all the hype of 27.5, 26" can be found as bargains used or new like you have access to.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

If resale value of the bike is a concern, you're doing it wrong.

If you think that 26" wheels and parts are going to disappear overnight, then please explain why I can purchase a new 5sp freewheel.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

A wheel size that has been around for a lot of decades is not going away for quite a while. Plus most of the world is still riding 26" wheels. 

Don't worry about wheel size. Some people get upgraditis and make broad proclamations. Doesn't make it true.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

TikiGoddess said:


> ...which will make the 26er a least desirable buy, hence, a bad investment...


First off: "investment"? Bikes don't seem to hold their value very well on the resale market. IMO the best "investment" is the experience you get out of how it rides, which is all going to come down to test riding the candidates.

Secondly: there's a nasty bit of math that has been getting largely ignored in the whole growing wheel size/shrinking drivetrain systems evolution. tl;dr version is that we're losing our lowest effective gears. If you start stacking up some factors like:
- repeated stupid-steep pitches
- epic back country whole-day rides w/ long sustained climbs
- knees that complain
- hauling camping gear
- being a woman, which means typically your power-to-weight ratio isn't what a similarly sized dude's is
... then suddenly this low gear issue becomes more critical.

I'm reluctant to hop on board the 27.5/29er craze until this bit is sorted.

The only way I'm not riding my 2009 26" bike any more is if it falls apart, so the value to me is what it delivers in the saddle. Just dropped coin on a whole new drivetrain, shifters, BB, cranks, & brakes so I'm in it for the long haul. That included going from a 34t granny cog to a 36t when I went to the new cassette, and swapping out the stock 24t granny ring that came on the cranks to a 22t. Yup.... lowest gear is now 22x36, which on a 26" bike is a lot of torque... and man that feels good on these 25%+ pitches we have locally. Can't wait to take 'er bikepacking this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

verslowrdr said:


> First off: "investment"? Bikes don't seem to hold their value very well on the resale market. IMO the best "investment" is the experience you get out of how it rides, which is all going to come down to test riding the candidates.
> 
> Secondly: there's a nasty bit of math that has been getting largely ignored in the whole growing wheel size/shrinking drivetrain systems evolution. tl;dr version is that we're losing our lowest effective gears. If you start stacking up some factors like:
> - repeated stupid-steep pitches
> ...


I love that Ibis. Great choice.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

You can still buy Shimano 9 speed XT.... there is no way 26" is dead. lol. I just build up two brand new 26" bikes.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I love that Ibis. Great choice.


Seriously, for back country rides it just slays... climbs exceptionally well especially on chunky stuff, descends better than the pilot has skills for, and is light enough that pushing/carrying isn't bad at all. That last item is a godsend on the really big days.


----------



## MSLKauai (Dec 17, 2009)

I ride in Bend which is pretty fast in upgrading and adapting to new trends and I'd say at least half the bikes you see on the trails are 26'rs. They're nowhere near dead. Parts and wheels will be around for years, if not decades. I'm sure someone proudly announced when aluminum road bike frames came out that "steel frames are dead" and the same with Aluminum when carbon came out. Still a lot of steel and aluminum frames being sold out there.


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, if you are talking about big brands (giant, trek, canondale etc) yes, they are pushing the way of 26 being dead - because they want to make a profit on their investment into 27.5/29er bikes and will market it as such. 

Your higher-end brands (yeti, intense, santa cruz etc) are still pitching 26", but to a niche market (DH/gravity), but their better selling bikes are probably 27.5 and 29ers as thats what people are buying right now (once again, they have made an investment into producing bigger wheeled bikes, and would be happy getting some return on that!!)

Then, you look at some really little known/boutique brands (cotic, on-one, ragley, nicolai etc) where you can get 26" bikes for everything from super light carbon race machines to steel long travel hard tails to custom-made precision engineered full sussers (with gearboxes and your choice of frame colour and "bling") - yeah, they make some 27.5 and 29ers as well... 

Wheel builders/makers will still be able to lace you up a sweet 26 wheel and make it as light as you like... sure, the bike shops might not sell them any more, but that doesn't mean you can't still buy them.

I guess what I am getting at here is that you should take the whole "26 is dead" thing as marketing/hype/a pinch of salt. You will be able to get parts for a 26er for a very long time... What you should be thinking of is what you feel more comfortable riding and what you are going to have more fun on.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I bet that there are still more 26in bikes out there than there are 29 and 27.5 combined.

With that said...the only 26in bikes that will be sold as _new_ will probably be low end 500 dollar bikes...or dirt jump/big hit type bikes. DH bikes are pretty much moving over to 27.5. Alot of companies...at least on the higher end are phasing out their 26in models.

The parts on the Cannondale will still be available for a long time. If the 26in bike fits you better...then there is no reason not to get it.

Pro deals are the best. :cornut:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Now that I have been on all of 2 rides on my new 27.5, I can say, yes, 26 is dead. Perhaps it is unfair to compare a brand new fully to a 16 year old softtail, but darned if it doesn't roll better.


----------



## TikiGoddess (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks all for your input. The 26er wins this one for me. I got my 2013 Cannondale Scarlet 1 26er last week and have been on 3 rides so far-- and I love it. Coming from a 29er the 26er full squish is really serving me well. It is awesome on downhills and the snappiness and responsiveness of a smaller bike just breeds confidence when I'm tackling hairy sections.

I was told when I was bike shopping that 26ers are not cool to buy now that the 27.5s are out but frankly, having tested a few bikes (27.5s included) i just found that the 26ers being dumped at sale price for not being the latest and greatest, were better value. I didn't really notice a significant difference in handling and ride quality between them to justify the hefty price tag. At the end of the day whatever fits and feels best wins it. It really doesn't matter what the industry's marketing for everyone else to buy as long as it works for your individual needs. My big bertha works for me! So what if she's a 26er.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Schweet!!!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

verslowrdr said:


> First off: "investment"? Bikes don't seem to hold their value very well on the resale market. IMO the best "investment" is the experience you get out of how it rides, which is all going to come down to test riding the candidates.


Totally agree. I poured so much money into my bikes over the years and have ridden them so long they're never going to be worth what I put into them money wise. But hey, the stories and places they've taken me to is epic.



verslowrdr said:


> Secondly: there's a nasty bit of math that has been getting largely ignored in the whole growing wheel size/shrinking drivetrain systems evolution. tl;dr version is that we're losing our lowest effective gears. If you start stacking up some factors like:
> - repeated stupid-steep pitches
> - epic back country whole-day rides w/ long sustained climbs
> - knees that complain
> ...


Totally agree with this as well. I just got done building a new 27.5 bike and did all the math comparing the gearing with my 5 Spot. The new Flux was about one gear harder going up our long sustained climbs. One advantage I have found with the larger wheels (and even more so with a 29) is even with the lower speed, the wheels spend less time clunking so deep in between roots and rocks so even if they take a bit more energy to sustain the speed, there is less effort in getting the wheels out of the holes they fall in (especially in grinding, technical climbs).



verslowrdr said:


> I'm reluctant to hop on board the 27.5/29er craze until this bit is sorted.


Yup, I have to admit, this was an expensive experiment for me. I've been enjoying my 5 Spot for years but wondered if a lighter bike with less travel with 27.5 wheels could do the same thing. Yes, it does ride all the stuff as well and better than my Spot does but I sure paid for that new bike.



verslowrdr said:


> The only way I'm not riding my 2009 26" bike any more is if it falls apart, so the value to me is what it delivers in the saddle. Just dropped coin on a whole new drivetrain, shifters, BB, cranks, & brakes so I'm in it for the long haul. That included going from a 34t granny cog to a 36t when I went to the new cassette, and swapping out the stock 24t granny ring that came on the cranks to a 22t. Yup.... lowest gear is now 22x36, which on a 26" bike is a lot of torque... and man that feels good on these 25%+ pitches we have locally. Can't wait to take 'er bikepacking this season. :thumbsup:


And there you go. The cost of upgrading just isn't there yet. If one is looking to buy a new bike as in they're looking for their first or second custom build, then I think it could be worth it but it's hard when you look at the fact that there are a lot of great 26" bikes available because people have upgraded.

Yes, and absolutely, that IBIS is an awesome bike, won't get outdated any time soon.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

XT components is not a good indicator of persistance in the market. Upper level parts are one-shot components... they are produced only for the period that the mfg promotes them. Once the mfg. moves on to the next major upgrade, in this case 10 and 11 speed groups, they do not want a glut of the last line hanging around to compete with the new gear. You don't compete against your own profitability, ever.

For the same reason, XT 9sp is dirt cheap now. Most retailers want to clear room for the more profitable 10/11sp gear. Smaller shops that would take a larger hit on profitability will lower the prices a bit, but the big online retailers that have already made swag want it gone.

Shimano et. al. do support older tech, but only at the low end, where they already mass produce a sh!t-ton of components, so Deore 9sp components will remain available for many years, even after the low-end market has also moved on to 10/11sp. After that, since the new gear is not compatible with the old gear, there will probably still be an Alivio or something available.

tl;dr XT 9sp disappears within a year to two, Deore 9sp a few years after oem 9sp bikes ends. Something cheaper for another ?decade?. Cheaper mfg's may pickup production and make parts available indefinitely. Everything is driven by profitability.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I love my 26er. I would trade her for the world. 26er isn't dead. Those are fighting words...

Just kidding...27.5 is awesome, just like 29ers are awesome - depending on what and where you ride. The "death" of the 26er is just another marketing ploy to get people to hop on the marketing wagon and shove out 5K on a new bike they don't really need. 27.5 wheels do serve a purpose, just like 29ers do, just like 26ers do. I'm going to rock my all mountain 26er FS for many years to come. Ibis is amazing. 

Nothing is dead. Don't buy the hype. Ride what you love. Glad the OP found the perfect bike. I would also like to thank the 27.5 craze which led to my dream bike being deeply discounted. Thanks marketing hype! I couldn't have done it without you :thumbsup:


----------



## Christina L (Sep 25, 2012)

Not as long as there is shorties out there like me that still want long travel bikes. Big wheels will never eat up the impacts like 200 mm will. I'm not trying to win races or smooth out trails. Bumps are fun.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

My wife got a Trek Mynx SL cheap in the sales last year and it is a 26er XC bike. It is setup for women with better geometry, lighter action reba fork and saddle. Very nice bike and being ten speed spare parts will be no problem.


----------

